# Air Room Impulse Responce?



## valexnerfarious (Dec 19, 2012)

Is there any that exists?


----------



## Daryl (Dec 19, 2012)

valexnerfarious @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> Is there any that exists?


Most major studios won't allow IRs to be recorded, and AFAIK Air Lyndhurst is no exception to that.

D


----------



## Enyak (Dec 19, 2012)

Why though? Are recording stages in danger of being replaced? You need the physical space to seat all of the real players anyway.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 19, 2012)

Enyak @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> Why though? Are recording stages in danger of being replaced? You need the physical space to seat all of the real players anyway.


I think that they are scared that if the convolution IR works too well, people won't book the studio, at a premium price, to record there, because they will be able to get the same sound in their own studios. Personally I don't think that they have any cause for concern, but who knows what will happen in the future.

D


----------



## Enyak (Dec 19, 2012)

First of all I think it's kind of silly because mere impulse response sampling won't properly capture real spaces to that degree. Also, I don't see the usecase.

Scenerio A)
You're producing with VIs. You're not going to play back your mix inside a real place just to reverberate it. No loss.

Scenario B)
You're using real players. You're not going to seat the entire orchestra in your studio booth and reverberate it via perfect Impulse responses to cut out the middle man. You NEED some kind of staging hall just to physically place your players no matter.

Eh, maybe they're really worried about future VIs and the ability to recreate perfect reverb from those old sample sources.


----------



## TomMartin (Dec 19, 2012)

I often wonder if there might be a way of doing this...

I've created impulse responses before, recording a swept sin wave through whatever I wished to emulate, and creating a convolution of the recorded sin sweep and the actual swept sin.


I'm struggling to see why it wouldn't be possible do the following with Albion.

Play every note in a specific instruments range through the "close" mic. Save a wav file.
Repeat through the "tree" mic.

Convolve the 2 and create an impulse.

Apply impulse to close mic of the same instrument from a different library....


----------



## Dietz (Dec 19, 2012)

TomMartin @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> I often wonder if there might be a way of doing this...
> 
> I've created impulse responses before, recording a swept sin wave through whatever I wished to emulate, and creating a convolution of the recorded sin sweep and the actual swept sin.
> 
> ...



Even if you would achieve usable results by using this method (which I doubt), I could imagine that something in the fineprint of the product's EULA might not allow you to do so.


----------



## devastat (Dec 19, 2012)

In Altiverb 7 you could create an impulse response from a tight drum hit for example.


----------

